# Problem beim Umrechnen von Pixel in cm.



## matzze2000 (15. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe das Problem, dass ich eine Art Texteditor habe der Dateien im xsl-fo Format speichert und läd und auch in PDF konvertieren kann. Ich habe allerdings noch Probleme mit der richtigen Umrechnung von den Pixeln auf dem Monitor in cm/ mm und sowas. Ich hab mir dafür eine Funktion geschrieben:


```
public double pxlToCm(int pxl){
		return (pxl / (dpi * 0.393700787 * zoom));
	}
```

DPI ist eine Konstante (ich hab sie erstmal mit 72 angenommen da das ja weitestgehend Standard ist), der Zahlenwert ist das Verhältnis cm/zoll und zoom ist ein zoomfaktor (erstmal 1.0). Ich dachte mir theoretisch müsste das ja der richtige Ansatz sein das ganze umzurechnen, aber muss wohl ein anderer DPI Wert sein - ich weiß nur nicht wie ich den raus bekomme. Ich weiß jedenfalls nicht mehr so richtig weiter und recherchen im Internet zu dem ganzen pixel, dpi und was es da noch alles gibt haben mir auch nich wirklich weiter geholfen. Hoffe jemand hat damit schon mal Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir einen Tip geben. Danke schonmal!


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2008)

edit: falsch

----

was stört dich denn bisher an der Formel?
100 Pixel = 3.52 cm,
kommt das nicht hin?


----------



## matzze2000 (15. Dez 2008)

Ähm, also sieht so aus als würde das hinkommen...
Stören tut mich an dieser Formel nix, ganz im Gegenteil. Hatte sie bisher nur nirgends gesehen. Wie kommt man denn darauf bzw wo findet man die?

Danke und beste Grüße!


----------



## HoaX (15. Dez 2008)

einfach umrechnen? dpi heißt ja dots per inch, ein inch = 2,54cm

dpi / 2.54cm = dots pro cm.

0.39... is der kehrwert von 2.54


----------



## matzze2000 (15. Dez 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> einfach umrechnen? dpi heißt ja dots per inch, ein inch = 2,54cm
> 
> dpi / 2.54cm = dots pro cm.
> 
> 0.39... is der kehrwert von 2.54



Naja, das ist ja exakt der Gedanke den ich hatte und wie ich es auch in der Funktion hatte. Wie man aber auf 100px = 3,52cm kommt erklärt das nicht?!


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2008)

100 / 72 / 0.4 ~ 3.5?


----------



## matzze2000 (15. Dez 2008)

Ahh ok, also war die Herangehensweise mit 72dpi doch nich ganz falsch... Na gut, hauptsache jetzt gehts 

Danke!


----------

